# 6 months old and tearing everything apart!!



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

I thought we were at the end of teething until I stepped on another tooth on the kitchen floor yesterday morning. Daisy is now starting to tear things apart like the ears off a stuffed animal, chewing a hole in the bed sheets, ... is she really still teething? I thought we were in the clear!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've read things on here about puppies getting a second wind of naughtiness at 6-9 months... Adolescence... Teething.. I'm not sure I'm sure others will advise..


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Millie is 7 months and has lost her baby teeth but she chews through toys really quick, I've given up with soft toys. She has chewed holes in her blanket as well. I'm sure she isn't teething just likes chewing


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I apologise for not bringing positive news but Daisy was a real chewer and I threw away endless toys belonging to my children due to her chewing things all the time! She has got better but it took a while and even now we still are very careful about what we leave around and we still have the odd disappointment. Only a month ago we had to say good bye to one of Henry's Star Wars toys  I did found she was less likely to chew when tired and had a good walk!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

As many know my Fudge chewed my walls, skirting, sofa, trainers etc ... with firm no's and a growl .. she seemed to have stopped .. however she will chew and bite toys etc .. but so will my older girl and she is not teething .. some dogs will always like to rip and chew toys etc ... not always linked with teething or boredom .. just what some like to do lol ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> As many know my Fudge chewed my walls, skirting, sofa, trainers etc ... with firm no's and a growl .. she seemed to have stopped .. however she will chew and bite toys etc .. but so will my older girl and she is not teething .. some dogs will always like to rip and chew toys etc ... not always linked with teething or boredom .. just what some like to do lol ...


Just like some girls love cake


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Just like some girls love cake


That will be me then .. nothing nicer than a chubby girl cake .. yum yum


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Even when they get their new teeth through, they can still have a strong urge to chew until their adult teeth are fully 'anchored' in which can take a few more months. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jane .. how is Honey? 

Colin .. How is Ted doing? 

Sorry just noticed you are both online .. woudl love a puppy update ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ted is still pretty much the perfect pup....much easier to train than Betty on the account that he is just so damn greedy They are both still very full on with each other but they are both still puppies after all....how are all of yours?? Any more diy required??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Ted is still pretty much the perfect pup....much easier to train than Betty on the account that he is just so damn greedy They are both still very full on with each other but they are both still puppies after all....how are all of yours?? Any more diy required??


Cant wait to see them at the meet ... they sound wonderful .. yep my pack is fab too.. no more DIY phew


----------

